

FireCrystal - "rewinds" web page interactions & shows code - DocSavage
http://stephenoney.com/firecrystal.php

======
th0ma5
it would be nice, in theory, if we had an all encompassing data model of some
kind that would be able to FF & RW the whole of everything. things like ZFS
and message oriented middleware show the power of such things, but perhaps
this is something for the far distant future

------
DocSavage
Cool idea but my first attempt at using it on a heavy AJAX page locked up
Firefox for 10+ minutes (100% of one CPU core).

